# Nato Vs Zulu Straps



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,

I'm after a simple, thread straight through Zulu strap. But why are the NATOs Â£5 or less when the Zulus are Â£15 minimum? There is actually less materials and metal on the Zulus so they should be cheaper!

If anyone knows where to get a simple one-piece 22mm Zulu (could stretch to 20mm if no 22m) which is not severely over-priced and based in the UK I would appreciate it a lot!!!

Nato










Zulu










Thanks,

Openended.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Zulus are much chunkier than NATO style straps, Nato style comes in one piece too....


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nato or rhino for me.

rhino nice an' chuncky an' cheaper than zulu, just as good imho.

edited for spellngi


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok, hmmmm. Does anyone have a source for reasonable one-piece straps? I've had a good look but nothing found. Thanks!!


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Many thanks to Avidfan for the suggestion.

Â£10.75 is the cheapest I've found one in the UK for. If anyone knows of a cheaper one, would be great. It's only for a cheap watch and not worth going for the special stuff (plus I'm a skinflint - but it's only a piece of nylon!!! ) :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

why is a zulu called a zulu?


----------



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

What are your thoughts on this video about Nato straps?






Is this an issue with all Nato straps?

I don't have a Nato, just Zulu/Rhino straps so can't comment.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

zed said:


> What are your thoughts on this video about Nato straps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Nato straps I've bought from RLT and Timefactors are perfectly secure and don't behave like that. I suspect the strap in the video is a poor quality clone.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> why is a zulu called a zulu?


Its a brand name of the Westcoastime product I think...


----------



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

Stan said:


> zed said:
> 
> 
> > What are your thoughts on this video about Nato straps?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Bugsy (Jan 1, 2010)

i have had both nato and zulu, no failures from either, i do prefer the nato design and actual strap. like all things it has taken many tests to find good quality. too many are real inexpensive and wear terribly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive only had 1 nato fail like that-at the council tip luckily I was on the way back to my car and I felt the strap go and I managed to catch my watch. The nato in question was fitted as standard on the Orsa military style watch, several people have moaned about the quality of that strap on the Orsa forum so I suggest if you have one bin it and buy a better one like I did!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> nato or rhino for me.
> 
> rhino nice an' chuncky an' cheaper than zulu, just as good imho.
> 
> edited for spellngi


To be honest Des I prefer the Zulu but like you said the Rhino is cheaper-by around Â£7!


----------

